# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  اختصاص آدرس IP از طریق DHCP به کلاینت های حاوی ویندوز 7 و ویندوز 10 بوسیله Vendor Class

## Softprog

باسلام 
من شبکه ای دارم (192.168.10.0) با (subnet mask (255.255.255.0 که می خواهم از طریق سرویس DHCP روی سرور 2016 به کلاینتهام آی پی اختصاص دهد. در این شبکه تعدادی از کلاینتها ویندوز 7 و تعدادی از کلاینتها ویندوز 10 دارند و آدرس آی پی DHCP سرور هم 192.168.10.5 می باشد. با Vendor class می خواهم به این کلاینتها طوری IP اختصاص داده شود که کلاینتهایی که ویندوز 7 دارند برایشان Default Gateway با IP:192.168.10.100 و برای کلاینتهایی که ویندوز 10 دارند Default Gateway با IP:192.168.10.200 اختصاص داده شود. 
در ضمن vendor class تعریف شده است ولی نمی دانم به چه شکلی می بایست عمل کنم که هنگام اختصاص IP به کلاینتها، برای کلاینتهای حاوی ویندوز 7، Dafault Gateway 192.168.10.100 تنظیم شود و برای کلاینت های ویندوز 10، Default Gateway 192.168.10.200 تنظیم شود. کلاینتها آی پی می گیرند ولی Default Gateway بهشون اختصاص داده نمی شود. 
اگر دوستان می توانند راهنمایی کنند ممنون می شوم. باتشکر

----------


## Softprog

از دوستان شخصی نیست که بتونه در ارتباط با این سوال راهنمایی کنه؟ خیلی پیگیر هستم ولی جوابی دریافت نمی کنم. لطفاً اگر کسی می تونه راهنمایی و کمک کنه.
ممنون

----------


## cybercoder

Use VLAN to separate local network segments and run a DHCP server on each VLAN

----------


## Softprog

باسلام و تشکر از لطف شما برای راهنمایی.
ممنون

----------

